# Te Hoho Rock



## yahgiggle (Apr 7, 2019)

Te Hoho Rock taken at Cathedral Cove New Zealand


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow! Nice one.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2019)

VERY nice!  Am I seeing a bit of haloing around the trees near the top?


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 7, 2019)

Amazing image.  Great sky colours too.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2019)

tirediron said:


> SNIP> haloing around the trees>SNIP



That haloing really hurts the shot, IMHO...

I cannot get past the haloing... Sorry...


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow, amazing shot. I like the beautiful color combinations. The picture is so wonderful! Thank you so much for sharing such a lovely pic with us.


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 8, 2019)

Derrel said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > SNIP> haloing around the trees>SNIP
> ...


No problem don't feel bad you don't need to love every photo you see


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 8, 2019)

Very good image....


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2019)

yahgiggle said:


> No problem don't feel bad you don't need to love every photo you see


Just to clarify:  The comments aren't related to the image, rather the processing of that image.  If you take this back into the pixel room and massage it a little more carefully, you'll have something that will look absolutely spectacular as a large, metallic print on your wall!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 8, 2019)

Kind of cool that it almost looks like a negative but isn't.


----------



## Richard Hutchings (Apr 8, 2019)

OMG, this is beautiful. Had the halo not been pointed out I never would have seen it or cared for that matter. This is such a beautiful image!


----------



## LRLala (Apr 8, 2019)

I really like this picture! Good job!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 8, 2019)

Beautiful colors.


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 8, 2019)

tirediron said:


> yahgiggle said:
> 
> 
> > No problem don't feel bad you don't need to love every photo you see
> ...


Dont worry i am not worried and don't take the comments as anything other than feedback.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 9, 2019)

Looks nice but sort of surreal.


----------



## Richard Hutchings (Apr 9, 2019)

I think surreal is a good thing! Especially when it comes from a real photo of a real subject and nothing has been added! Awesome.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 9, 2019)

Richard Hutchings said:


> I think surreal is a good thing! Especially when it comes from a real photo of a real subject and nothing has been added! Awesome.


Well, if that were the case here, (nothing added/manipulated) then yeah but it wasn't the case. I suppose you can't see it, not everyone has an eye for it I guess, not your fault.


----------



## Richard Hutchings (Apr 9, 2019)

I didn't say nothing was manipulated, I just meant that there aren't any objects/ufo's that don't belong there.


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 11, 2019)

A little work done


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2019)

How did you light the rock?


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 11, 2019)

tirediron said:


> How did you light the rock?


it was a long exposure 30sec the sun was behind me but just below the Horizon


----------

